# JENNETTE'S PIER OPENS in 75 DAYS . . . PIER RULES ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, the grand opening of Jennette's Pier is less than TEN WEEKS away !

I hope that The Pier Owner / Manager will have posted the PIER RULES, well in advance, both in forums like this and on the Jennette's Pier & NC Aquariums websites !

It would be a real shame to have a huge crowd show up with a whole different "set of ideas" on Opening Day, only to be "shot down" by a bunch of "gotcha" rules that should have been made public beforehand !

(1) Number of Rods per person

(2) Costs

(3) Types of Fishing that are Allowed / Disallowed and all Designated Areas, if any

(4) Alcohol Policy

(5) etc, etc, etc

Dave


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> Well, the grand opening of Jennette's Pier is less than TEN WEEKS away !
> 
> I hope that The Pier Owner / Manager will have posted the PIER RULES, well in advance, both in forums like this and on the Jennette's Pier & NC Aquariums websites !
> 
> ...


 State owned pier.. take it to the bank,the writing is on the wall,rules will be up front and personal...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> State owned pier.. take it to the bank,the writing is on the wall,rules will be up front and personal...


Yes, but I would sure like to know the rules, in writing, in advance, so I don't drive 185 miles each way, only to discover that I brought the wrong gear with me or didn't fully understand their policies beforehand.
Dave


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Being a Municipal pier like Kenny mentioned you will have plenty of rules.......

Kinda like when you go to the DMV...........

I saw a couple posts about they had the pricing set....

I saw a couple posts about people wanting to take over my position of "Pier Boss"
which by the way whomever holds that position is pretty much exempt from any rules.....

I would imagine rules will be similar to privately run piers...........do something to the detriment of the public....you either clean up yer act or they throw you off.....

They will probably have the NC State Police come for you instead of NHPD


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Yes, but I would sure like to know the rules, in writing, in advance, so I don't drive 185 miles each way, only to discover that I brought the wrong gear with me or didn't fully understand their policies beforehand.
> Dave


this is how i understand it; fishing12$ a day,king fishing + 3$,no alchohol sales,beer permitted to brought to the pier. don't know of any specific rules pertaining to end etiquite but the manager Mike Reminger(sp.) has already spoke to some of us in informal situations about ideas.if ya brought gear inappropriate to jennettes(?) there are other piers


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> Yes, but I would sure like to know the rules, in writing, in advance, so I don't drive 185 miles each way, only to discover that I brought the wrong gear with me or didn't fully understand their policies beforehand.
> Dave


 Feel certian they will post rules like rod limits,spots on end (whether they are draw or not) ,possilble bait tank,all of the normal rules that would let you know what equipment to bring or not bring.. It'll be a while yet,just keep checking,I'm sure they'll have em up there to prevent any confusion.. I'm sure if the Garboman jumps in there and assumes the position of pierboss,he will shortly have a police escort off...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I'm sure if the Garboman jumps in there and assumes the position of pierboss,he will shortly have a police escort off... "

I have a inside connection with the NHPD, one of NHPD's ranking commanders was personally trained by me in 1987 on the finer arts of King Fishing OBX style.......we had an informal agreement that the end of the pier was neutral ground.... If you are unfamiliar with the local law enforcement it may be in your interest to vote for Garbo
for "Pier Boss"...................

With Jeanette's generous three cases of beer per person daily limit a I am sure I can overcome most altercations..........

I will admit to a less than professional relationship with the NC Highway Patrol, so If a Trooper shows up I may be in for a ride across the bridge to Roanoke Island facilities....:beer:


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

*Here ya go.....*

http://www.jennettespier.net/rent-the-aquariums/

Jus' googled and cum up with this....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I am planning on being there on opening day . . . 

That is why I would like to see the rules in writing beforehand, since it is 185 miles each way for me to drive there. 

Things like :

(1) Maximum number of rods per person
(2) Maximum reel size (not "shark reels", but things like 9/0's, anything above a 4/0, including Wide 4/0's & 6/0's used for other species)
(3) Pier Gaff allowed or must use Pier Net
(4) Pin-Rigging only or is Float-Fishing allowed
(5) etc, etc, etc

Dave


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*This is all just guessing mind ya...*

1 probably 3 rod limit as is on most piers

2 probably no sharking allowed,therefore nothing bigger than a 6/0

3 quite sure they will allow a pier gaff as most piers do

4 doubt floatfishing will be allowed

5 still feel you can call Jennettes before you make your trip and find out specificly what ALL the rules are

All jmho......


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm sure there will be plenty of Rules for all the "sheep" to abide by! I think rubber hooks should be manatory so as to not hurt the fish. Circle hooks just dont do enough. God forbid if some evil person hooks a shark! They should be arrested and have to go to sensitivity training.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

im going to go test the pier out, by on foot for the first trip....get a feel for the pier, check out the place, the water, rules, pier house...etc...then make my decision to fish or not to fish

Just glad to see a new pier opening up...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> i'm sure there will be plenty of rules for all the "sheep" to abide by! I think rubber hooks should be manatory so as to not hurt the fish. Circle hooks just dont do enough. God forbid if some evil person hooks a shark! They should be arrested and have to go to sensitivity training.


baaa


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

ReelKingin said:


> im going to go test the pier out, by on foot for the first trip....get a feel for the pier, check out the place, the water, rules, pier house...etc...then make my decision to fish or not to fish
> 
> Just glad to see a new pier opening up...


seems to be what it is coming to. 

hopefully some more piers willl pop up after this one. Might help to thin the crowd out a bit


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> baaa


 That would be "baa humbug" sir!


----------

